# iPhone '4S' in der letzten Testphase



## kuki122 (13. Juni 2011)

​13.06.2011​*
iPhone '4S' in der letzten Testphase:*​
​ Nachdem das iOS5 bereits auf der Worldwide Developers Conference (WWDC) vorgestellt wurde, gibt es nun weitere Gerüchte zu dem neuen iPhone.

Ein Bericht von _9to5mac_ besagt, dass sich das iPhone '4S' bereits in der letzten Testphase befindet.
Dies bedeutet, dass das Smartphone mittlerweile von einigen Mobilfunkunternehmen und Apple Führungskräften getestet wird.

Genaue Angaben über die Ausstattung sind weiterhin noch nicht aufgetaucht.

Viele Gerüchte besagen, dass Apple in seinem kommenden iPhone auf den bereits im iPad 2 eingesetzten Prozessor A5-SoC setzt und auch im nächsten Modell die Auflösung  von 960x640 Pixel, wie sie auch schon im iPhone 4 zu finden war, beibehält.
Des Weiteren findet man das Gerücht, dass Apple einen Kompromiss bei der Bildschirmgröße eingehen möchte: 4" ist vielen zu groß - 3,5" zu klein. Daher besagt das Gerücht, dass Apple auf 3,7" Displaydiagonale setzen wird und somit ein Spagat zwischen aktuell sehr großen (>4") und den bisherigen Bildschirmdiagonalen von iPhones (3,5") schafft.
Ob Apple sich an das Design wagt und dieses komplett überarbeitet ist weiterhin unbekannt.​Quellen:

„iPhone 4S“ erreicht letzte Testphase - ComputerBase
iPhone 4S: Kommt Ende 2011, iPhone 5 erst 2012? - Chip News


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Juni 2011)

Siehe Main


----------



## marv04 (13. Juni 2011)

Samsung Galaxy, ich komme


----------



## ThorMaer (13. Juni 2011)

marv04 schrieb:


> Samsung Galaxy, ich komme


 
Hier gehts um das neue iPhone 4S, nicht um irgendwelche halbherzigen Kopien.


----------



## kuki122 (13. Juni 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist sicher, dass uns kein 'iPhone 4S', sondern ein 'iPhone 5' erwarten wird.

Dass der Nachfolger des "iPhone 3G" damals "iPhone 3GS" getauft wurde hat imho den Grund, dass Apple ab diesem Zeitpunkt die Zahl in der Bezeichnung der Generation anpassen wollte.
Das '3G' steht beim zweiten iPhone für nichts weiter als einen Mobilfunkstandard -> Doch der Nachfolger sollte die Generation im Namen tragen.

Jetzt stand Apple allerdings vor dem Problem, dass das dritte iPhone schlecht "iPhone 3" genannt werden konnte - da ja bereits das zweite iPhone "3G" hieß. 
Um dieses Problem zu lösen musste man eben einmalig zwei Geräte auf den Markt bringen, welche "3" im Namen enthalten -> und so entstand das 3GS. 

Von diesem Zeitpunkt an galt die Zahl in der Bezeichnung immer der jeweiligen Generation des Gerätes - was sich mit dem vierten iPhone - dem "iPhone 4" - bestätigte.


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Juni 2011)

kuki122 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach ist sicher, dass uns kein 'iPhone 4S', sondern ein 'iPhone 5' erwarten wird.
> 
> Dass der Nachfolger des "iPhone 3G" damals "iPhone 3GS" getauft wurde hat imho den Grund, dass Apple ab diesem Zeitpunkt die Zahl in der Bezeichnung der Generation anpassen wollte.
> Das '3G' steht beim zweiten iPhone für nichts weiter als einen Mobilfunkstandard -> Doch der Nachfolger sollte die Generation im Namen tragen.
> ...



Das stimmt voll und ganz !


----------



## Xion4 (13. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Hier gehts um das neue iPhone 4S, nicht um irgendwelche halbherzigen Kopien.


 
Halbherzig, der war gut  Vorallem weil hier die Leute immer Aepfel mit Birnen vergleichen...


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Hier gehts um das neue iPhone 4S, nicht um irgendwelche halbherzigen Kopien.


 
Sehr guter Witz 

Das Galaxy S2 ist dem iPhone 4 technisch um Welten überlegen, mal sehen ob Apple mit dem iPhone 4S/5 wieder gleichziehen kann.


----------



## DAEF13 (13. Juni 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Witz
> 
> Das Galaxy S2 ist dem iPhone 4 technisch um Welten überlegen, mal sehen ob Apple mit dem iPhone 4S/5 wieder gleichziehen kann.


 
Ja toll... Was bringt mir ne Top Hardware, wenn die Software dadrauf Mist ist bzw. die Leistung nicht nutzen kann...
Selbst das Optimus Speed und das Xoom ruckeln, wenn man ein bisschen schneller auf dem Homescreen wischt

Aber hier geht es ja nicht um Androiden oder Designklone, sondern um das nächste ichPhone.
Ich denke mal, dass sie nur den A5 einbauen (welcher auch schneller als der Tegra 2 ist) und das Display auf 3,7" vergrößern. 4" würde bei dem jetzigen Design viel zu aufgeblasen wirken - mit anderen Worten: sch... aussehen


----------



## kuki122 (13. Juni 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Aber hier geht es ja nicht um Androiden oder Designklone, sondern um das nächste ichPhone.



So ist es - und deswegen bitte ich euch hier nur sachliche Diskussionen zum neuen iPhone zu führen - > Hält den Thread wesentlicher sauberer. 


Dass die neue A5 CPU einzug erhält halte ich auch für sehr wahrscheinlich.
Allerdings denke ich, dass uns designtechnisch nicht all zu viel neues erwarten wird, da Apple mit dem 4er ja doch noch deutlich vor der Konkurrenz liegt, was die verwendeten Materialien und die Verarbeitung derer angeht.

Interessant wäre dennoch, ob Apple es plant, weiterhin auf eine Glas-Rückseite zu setzen, da es dort ja einiges an schlechter Kritik aufgrund der Kratzeranfälligkeit geregnet hat.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Juni 2011)

Ein Prepaid Handy für 10 Euro ist immer noch sichersten und stabilsten


----------



## Xion4 (13. Juni 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ja toll... Was bringt mir ne Top Hardware, wenn die Software dadrauf Mist ist bzw. die Leistung nicht nutzen kann...
> Selbst das Optimus Speed und das Xoom ruckeln, wenn man ein bisschen schneller auf dem Homescreen wischt



Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen  Das Samsung läuft sauber, jeglicher Zoom problemfrei, egal wie schnell ich hin und herzoome. Das von dir beschriebene kenne ich vom Galaxy S, jedoch ist auch das nun Vergangenheit, seit Androit 2.3.3, und hätte ich das geahnt hätte ich mir das S2 vielleicht gespart  Neee....


----------



## GeForce (13. Juni 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen  Das Samsung läuft sauber, jeglicher Zoom problemfrei, egal wie schnell ich hin und herzoome. Das von dir beschriebene kenne ich vom Galaxy S, jedoch ist auch das nun Vergangenheit, seit Androit 2.3.3, und hätte ich das geahnt hätte ich mir das S2 vielleicht gespart  Neee....



kann ich nur bestätigen, das S2 läuft top flüssig ... das einzige was mich etwas stört ist wenn ich mal so ne stunde hd games zocke wird das teil ziemlich heiß auf der Rückseite ... ich meine so richtig heiß  (50° laut battery widget pro)
das brennt dann schon auf den fingern 
aber sonst endgeil


----------



## ThorMaer (13. Juni 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Das Galaxy S2 ist dem iPhone 4 technisch um Welten überlegen, mal sehen ob Apple mit dem iPhone 4S/5 wieder gleichziehen kann.


 
Dumm nur von dir dass du es mit dem 4er vergleichst und nicht mit dem 5er, schließlich ist das 4er fast schon ein Jahr auf dem Markt und das S2 erst seit kurzem.

Und wie schon gesagt wurde, die Software von Samsung geht einfach garnicht, wenn man mal iOS gewöhnt ist. Die Qualität der Komponenten lässt auch oft zu wünschen übrig, die wollen halt primär mit technischen Daten um sich werfen.


----------



## kuki122 (13. Juni 2011)

Leute... jetzt ist aber doch gut!


----------



## DaStash (13. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Dumm nur von dir dass du es mit dem 4er vergleichst und nicht mit dem 5er, schließlich ist das 4er fast schon ein Jahr auf dem Markt und das S2 erst seit kurzem.
> 
> Und wie schon gesagt wurde, die Software von Samsung geht einfach garnicht, wenn man mal iOS gewöhnt ist. Die Qualität der Komponenten lässt auch oft zu wünschen übrig, die wollen halt primär mit technischen Daten um sich werfen.


 Sowohl das SGS2 als auch der Vorgänger haben besser als das iPhone 4 abgeschnitten, so viel dazu. 
Topic:
Interessant wäre der Zwischenschritt nur, wenn Apple sich mal dazu hinleiten lassen würde ein günstigeres Smartphone, siehe Gerüchte, auf den Markt zu werfen um dort ihre stagnierenden Marktanteile ein wenig nach oben zu korrigieren.

MfG


----------



## iceman-joker (14. Juni 2011)

....wenn man erstmal mit dem sgs 2 in nen laden ne viertel stunde rumgespielt hat,merkt man erstmal,was man fuern crap in den haenden haelt.......plastik,ruckelnde menues und nen mieser appmarkt.geht nichts ueber ios und den appstore.


----------



## bk21 (14. Juni 2011)

abgesehn davon das das samsung galaxy s2 technisch um weiten besser ist sondern auch die software ich habe beide handys hier und aufm s2 geht einiges mehr komfortabler und viel schneller und abgesehn davon das es nie ruckelt  und alles was man messen kann das iphone 4 als ein billig handy darstellt muss ich noch sagen das ich ungern so dumm bin und so viel geld für so wenig leistung zahle das geld beim iphone geht an den namen nicht an die hardware ich muss aber zugeben das iphone ist trozdem nicht schlecht aber halt 2 -3 ligen unter dem s2
ps spiele grad mario kart 64 aufn s2 mach das mal nach mr birne ( ohne ruckeln versteht sich)


----------



## ThorMaer (14. Juni 2011)

iceman-joker schrieb:


> ....wenn man erstmal mit dem sgs 2 in nen laden ne viertel stunde rumgespielt hat,merkt man erstmal,was man fuern crap in den haenden haelt.......plastik,ruckelnde menues und nen mieser appmarkt.geht nichts ueber ios und den appstore.


 
Danke.

Und LOL @ "DaStash".

Wo holst du deine "Infos" her?

Gerüchteküche.de?


----------



## stahlschnabel (14. Juni 2011)

kann man diese posts in denen es hier nicht ums neue iphone geht mal rauslöschen? soll woll ein witz sein, schon wieder dieses gebashe


----------



## PixelSign (14. Juni 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen  Das Samsung läuft sauber, jeglicher Zoom problemfrei, egal wie schnell ich hin und herzoome. Das von dir beschriebene kenne ich vom Galaxy S, jedoch ist auch das nun Vergangenheit, seit Androit 2.3.3, und hätte ich das geahnt hätte ich mir das S2 vielleicht gespart  Neee....



also mit meinem galaxy s bin ich äußerst unzufrieden (trotz aktuellster firmware). damals hieß es auch das es dem iphone 4 überlegen sei. doch was bringen schon nackte zahlen wenn soft- und hardware nicht vernünftig miteinander funktionieren und es andauernd laggs und programmabstürze gibt? und dafür hab ich auch noch über 500€ investiert... mein nächstes smartphone wird wohl wieder aus cupertino kommen.

warum hier aber ständig user ankommen und kund tun müssen wie schlecht apple doch sei erschließt sich mir auch nicht ganz. zumal das meistens nur mit der persönlichen einstellung und wenig fundierten fakten und erfahrungswerten zusammenhängt...


----------



## r|sen_ (14. Juni 2011)

stahlschnabel schrieb:


> kann man diese posts in denen es hier nicht ums neue iphone geht mal rauslöschen? soll woll ein witz sein, schon wieder dieses gebashe


 
Word...

Find ich immer herrlich, das die Fanboys aus dem vermeintlich gegnerischen Lager immer anfangen müssen ihre achsotollen Produkte in den falschen Threads zu hypen.. 

Und nein, ich habe kein iPhone und bin auch kein Apple Fanboy...


----------



## jurawi (14. Juni 2011)

apple ist apple  

da kann/wird kein galaxy, speed, oder sensation mithalten können!


----------



## DaStash (14. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Und LOL @ "DaStash".
> 
> ...


 
Welche meinst du, das mit dem günstigen iPhone oder die stagnierenden Marktanteile im Smartphonebereich?

@iceman
Abseits jeden Tests urteilst du und irgendwie auffällig immer in die eine Richtung, komme was wolle.... Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt! 

MfG


----------



## dj*viper (14. Juni 2011)

huhu,

besitze natürlich ein iphone schon seit anbeginn 
und ich muss ehrlich sagen, daß ich kein anderes mobiltelefon mehr haben will. nicht wegen der hardware was verbaut ist, sondern wegen der software. da gibt es leider nichts besseres, was so flüssig und stabil läuft. und natürlich wegen itunes und appstore und diversen weiteren möglichkeiten . mehr auswahl gibt es nirgends! ich bleibe beim iphone, solange es in der hinsicht nix besseres gibt.

mfg


----------



## Fl0o0 (14. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte auch ein Galaxy S, hab mir dann das iPhone eines Freundes mal genauer angeschaut und mir sofort auch eins gekauft!
Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme , es ist einfach ein anderes Gefühl beim iPhone. 
Es sieht besser aus, leichter zu bedienen und bessere Apps


----------



## PEG96 (14. Juni 2011)

Hoffentlich kommt das iphone 5 demnächst, mein Vertrag läuft aus.

OT Was mich immer wieder verwundert ist: Als das Galaxy S rauskam, hat da nichts geruckelt, alles war sehr flüssig, (so wurde es immer wieder gepostet)jetzt ruckelt es auf einmal, irgendwas passt da nicht zusammen


----------



## Ezio (14. Juni 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Sowohl das SGS2 als auch der Vorgänger haben besser als das iPhone 4 abgeschnitten, so viel dazu.
> Topic:
> Interessant wäre der Zwischenschritt nur, wenn Apple sich mal dazu hinleiten lassen würde ein günstigeres Smartphone, siehe Gerüchte, auf den Markt zu werfen um dort ihre stagnierenden Marktanteile ein wenig nach oben zu korrigieren.
> 
> MfG


 
Es gibt auch keine günstigen Macs und sie fahren gut mit dieser Strategie. Günstige Produkte bedeutet Kompromisse und das macht Apple nicht.


----------



## DaStash (14. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube schon das Apple strategisch daran interessiert sein dürfte Marktanteile im mobilen Bereich auszubauen. Von daher finde ich das nicht abwegig mit den günstigeren Varianten, warum auch nicht? 

MfG


----------



## PixelSign (14. Juni 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> OT Was mich immer wieder verwundert ist: Als das Galaxy S rauskam, hat da nichts geruckelt, alles war sehr flüssig, (so wurde es immer wieder gepostet)jetzt ruckelt es auf einmal, irgendwas passt da nicht zusammen



ist garnicht so abwegig. denn umso mehr apps drauf kommen und der speicherplatz ausgenutzt wird, umso langsamer wird das teil. mir kommt es auch so vor als ob die firmwareupdates ihren teil dazu beigetragen hätten. werd wohl um einen kompletten reset und anschließendes neueinrichten nicht drumrum kommen wenn es wieder flüssig laufen soll...


----------



## ThorMaer (14. Juni 2011)

Fast jeder hat mittlerweile ein iPhone, das Ding verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot, da träumen die anderen Hersteller von, also labert hier mal bitte nicht so einen Unfug von "schlechten Verkaufszahlen" oder ähnlichem.

Dass die Verkaufszahlen mit der Zeit zurück gehen, wenn der Artikel schon 1 Jahr auf dem Markt ist, ist ganz normal.


----------



## Xion4 (14. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es erstaunlich wie man hier wieder argumentiert. Ich werde als Fanboy des Galaxy bezeichnet nur weil ich nun mein 2. habe, habe jedoch mit keinem Wort etwas gegen Apple, gebe nur anhand meiner Erfahrung eine Antwort auf jemandes seine Erfahrung mit dem Galaxy. Die Leute dich mich hier damit als Fanboy abstempeln, beschweren sich wiederum, dass das ja OT sei, wohin ich mich frage, wo ist euer Kommentar passend zum Topic? Auch habe ich hier keinen Vergleich mit dem Galaxy S oder S2 gezogen. 

Dieses stupide denken einiger User hier ist absolut daneben, das nimmt hier ja schon religiöse Ausmaße an. Leute, ihr redet hier über ein Smartphone, haltet euch das mal vor Augen. Und vergleicht dann auch noch Äpfel mit Birnen. Hier wird über die Hardware geurteilt, obwohl im Grunde das Betriebssystem den Unterschied macht. Und hier sollte man doch einfach mal erwachsen genug sein und zugeben, es gibt ein Leben neben dem eigenen Favouriten, egal ob es nun Apple, Samsung, HTC, oder China Import Nr. 3 ist.

Das jeder das verteidigt für das er Geld ausgegeben hat ist doch klar, niemand gesteht sich gerne einen Fehler ein. Und keiner von uns Durchschnittusern hat die Möglichkeit die Geräte objektiv zu vergleichen, und zwar rein nach Fakten und nicht subjektivem Empfinden. Eben weil sie verschieden sind, geht es nunmal nicht.

Ich, nun als geouteter Samsung Käufer, gebe zu, dass das iPhone nicht schlecht ist. Ich habe keins, und zwar weil es in meinen Augen zu teuer für das gebotene ist. Diese Philosophie Apples teile ich nicht. Natprlich ist die Verarbeitung hochwertiger, natürlich habe ich mit nem iPhone keine Werbung auf dem Handy, dennoch sind gute 1000€ vertragsfrei unlocked bei Release für mich in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen des Gerätes, eben auch, weil es immer mehr zu jährlichen Erneuerungsintervallen geht. Dennoch hat es seinen Platzverdient, und auch seine Popularität, schliesslich hats den Touchscreen als auch Smartphones und Apps salonfähig gemacht.

Zum Thema: ich kann mir ein iPhone 4S schon vorstellen, um eben gegen die DualCore Android Brigade anzutreten, während in iPhone 5 vielleicht früher als die nächste Generation Android Phones kommt, um eben wieder schneller zu sein. Sinnvoll wäre es wohl  Denn wenn man mit einem kleinen Update gegen die neue Generation gegenhalten kann, warum nicht? Komkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.

Achja, zu dem Kollegen vor mir, ich hab gehört, nicht jeder hat ein iPhone. Und die Alterschichten in denen die Quote recht hoch ist, ist die Altersgruppe, die es oft als Statussymbol sein eigen nennt.


----------



## ThorMaer (14. Juni 2011)

@ Xion4:

Hier gehts aber nunmal *NICHT *um das Galaxy oder sonst ein Handy, sondern um das iPhone, wie es auch im Titel steht.

Erwähnt man in einem Galaxy-Thread das Wort "iPhone" erhält man sofort eine Verwarnung wegen OffTopic.



"dennoch sind gute 1000€ vertragsfrei unlocked bei Release für mich in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen des Gerätes"


Blablabla, wird das 1000€ Märchen nicht langsam langweilig?

Das Galaxy ist mit 1.400€ schließlich noch teurer.

Wenn du dir kein iPhone leisten kannst ist das deine Sache, aber das interessiert hier keinen und darum gehts auch nicht.
Es geht um das Produkt an sich.


----------



## stahlschnabel (14. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht um das Produkt an sich.



genau, und zwar um IPHONE 


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Juni 2011)

@ThorMaer: Super, jetzt bestätigst du das "Klischee" ala Fanboy-Gelaber, zu teuer,... Usw.
Warum sollte jemand, der 529€ für ein Galaxy S2 ausgibt arm sein, nur weil er sich nicht 629€ fürs iPhone genommen hat?! Sry, dämlicher kann man nicht argumentieren.

Das iPhone, sowie das Galaxy als auch JEDES andere Smartphone, egal ob Android oder WP7 haben eine Existenzberechtigung. JEDER möchte nunmal selbst entscheiden ob er lieber ein frei konfigurierbares Gerät mit fast allen Mglichkeiten haben will, welches ab und zu mal zum ruckeln neigt (ich hab vrohin mal gegooglet, JA auch das S2 ruckelt in einigen Fällen...), ODER ob er ein sehr gut abgestimmtes (Hard/Software) Gerät mit etwas weniger Freiheit haben will, bei welchem man die Syncronisationssoftware aber auch lieben muss.

Ihr könnt euch sicher denken, dass ich iTunes mag und ich lieber eine eingeschränktere Freiheit habe, aber ALLE Programme zu 100% laufen.
Trotzdem finde ich, dass das iPhone zu teuer ist. Und ja, ich finde auch, dass jedes andere hochwertige/vergleichbare Smartphone zu teuer ist...


----------



## Xion4 (14. Juni 2011)

@ThorMaer

Du beweist echte Lesekunst und klasse. Lies mal ganz genau, und bitte,  zeig mir das Galaxy welches 1400€ bei Release gekostet hat. (Galaxy S UVP 549€ bei Release, Galaxy S2 649€ UVP bei Release) Und die  iPhone 4 Preise waren bei Release bei 1000€ ohne Vertrag unlocked. Das  ist Fakt. Natürlich auch realisiert durch die extrem hohe Nachfrage und  das zum Release zu geringe Angebot. 

Und was hat das mit sich leisten können zu tun? Was erlaubst du dir über meine Geldbörse zu urteilen? 

Kannst du lesen? Was habe ich über das iPhone geschrieben? Und bezüglich  des Preises habe ich geschrieben, für mich, verstehst du, das ist der  subjektive Teil meiner Aussage, subjektiv kannst du zur Not auch  goggeln, ist der Preis eines iPhones bei Release in keinem Verhältnis  für das was das für ein Gegenstand ist.

Du wiederum outest dich hier als genau das, wofür sich der normale  vernünftige iPhone User schämt. Jemand der ohne Argumente die ganze Zeit  sagt, sein Telefon ist das beste und beim WOrt Samsung, HTC oder  Android sofort an die Decke geht, jegliche Sachlichkeit vergisst.  Stattdessen driftest du in kindische Aussagen ab, bringst Fakten vor,  die in keinster Weise stimmen.

Ich finde ein User mit 24 Beiträgen sollte den Ball flach halten, aber  wenn ich mir die 24 Beiträge mal genauer anschaue, alle recht sinnfrei.  VOn daher sage ich hier nur noch: troll weiter, ich werde dir keine  weitere Aufmerksamkeit schenken.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Juni 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Es gibt auch keine günstigen Macs und sie fahren gut mit dieser Strategie. Günstige Produkte bedeutet Kompromisse und das macht Apple nicht.


 
Sry, aber wenn du dir mal die HW der Macs ansiehst dann merkst du was für eine Abzocke die Macs sind.
Genau dasselbe wenn man mehr Speicher beim iPad möchte etc.
mfg


----------



## Klutten (14. Juni 2011)

Man kann sich kaum weiter vom Thema entfernen, als ihr das hier gerade zum Besten gebt. Bitte konzentriert euch auf die Neuerscheinung von Apple und bleibt vor allen Dingen mit euren Kommentaren über der Gürtellinie und werdet nicht ausfallend. Danke.

Etwaiger Offtopic-Spam wird ab jetzt gelöscht und natürlich bepunktet!


----------



## ThorMaer (14. Juni 2011)

Xion4 schrieb:


> @ThorMaer
> 
> Und die  iPhone 4 Preise waren bei Release bei 1000€ ohne Vertrag unlocked. Das  ist Fakt.


 
*gähn*

Hier, ein Jahr alte Kamellen extra für dich nachgereicht.

[UPDATE] Apple iPhone 4 direkt über den Apple Store zu kaufen

Wo steht da jetzt was von 1.000€?

Das sind die *offiziellen* Preise für unlocked iPhone 4's bei Release. 

Folglich ist das Galaxy S2 kein deut billiger als das iPhone 4 bei Release.

Den Rest deines Posts hab ich deshalb garnicht erst gelesen.




"Sry, aber wenn du dir mal die HW der Macs ansiehst dann merkst du was für eine Abzocke die Macs sind.
Genau dasselbe wenn man mehr Speicher beim iPad möchte etc.
mfg"

Dafür stimmt die Qualität. Und niemand zwingt dich zum Kauf. Schimpfst doch auch nicht dass Rolex Abzocke ist, oder?


"Ich finde ein User mit 24 Beiträgen sollte den Ball flach halten"

Da du im Unrecht warst, was ich belegen konnte, nein.


----------



## stahlschnabel (14. Juni 2011)

habs bei o2 nahe releasezeit für 649,- gekauft. inzwischen kostets dort 699,- 

aber 1000,- hör ich auch zum ersten mal.


----------



## riedochs (14. Juni 2011)

Hier die Preisentwicklung vom iPhone4 32GB, schwarz bei Geizhals: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit hat das IP4 als ich mein Galaxy gekauft habe noch ca. 1000Euro ohne Vertrag gekostet, was mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt ganz klar zu viel war.

Was dasIP4S angeht: Apple wird damit auch nir die Zeit überbrücken bis das IP5 erscheint. Apple ist nicht dumm, die wissen das die meisten Androids in der oberen Preisklasse inzwischen besser sind. Jeder andere Hersteller würde auch so reagieren.


----------



## Xion4 (14. Juni 2011)

Ich sags ja, man wird was bringen um erstmal gegen die Dual Core Android Armada etwas in der Hand zu haben, und sich auf die eigentliche Entwicklung der nächsten Evolution konzentrieren zu können.

Mit wenig Aufwand eine Zwischenstufe einflechten und dann in Ruhe an der nächsten Generation arbeiten. 

Ich persönlich finde es erschreckend das die Taktung zwischen einem High End Telefon zum nächsten ähnlich wie bei PC Hardware immer kleiner wird. Aber so lange es noch Idioten wie mich gibt die den Trend auch noch bezahlen...

Sie ATI mit der HD 4870/ 4890. Ist geglückt, die HD 58xx waren super.

@Thormaer keine 1000€ also. War ja nur 2 Monate in dem Bereich, kann man ruhig vergessen. So, nun bitte dein 1400€ Galaxy  Lass deinen Worten nun auch mal Fakkten folgen. 

Bist schon ein wenig unbelehrbar oder? Ich habe noch immer nicht dein heiliges Telefon angegriffen, nicht mit einem Satz, dennoch fühlst dich angegriffen. 

Und vorallem, du hast nichts belegt: Release ist nicht heute, für dich nochmal die Definition von Release: Das englische Wort *Release* (zu Deutsch „loslassen“, „freigeben“, „herausgeben“) wird im Deutschen verwendet für Die *Veröffentlichung:*

Ich rede nicht vom Preis heute, sondern vom Release. Und den hat Riedochs hier gezeigt. Deine Argumentation bestätigt eher, das preislich etwas nicht stimmt. Eine 1 Jahr alte Technik immer noch teurer als die neue Generation Smartphones. Ich betone auch hier nochmal, das iPhone ist nicht schlecht, und dieses ist auch keine Aussagege gegen das Telefon sondern einfach nur mal eine Verdeutlichung was das Gerät noch immer kostet. 

@riedochs: danke für den Trend/Preisverlauf. Ich bin zwar schon älternen Semsters, aber ich wusste doch da war was.


----------



## ThorMaer (15. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hier die Preisentwicklung vom iPhone4 32GB, schwarz bei Geizhals:
> 
> http://geizhals.at/?phistgfx=538204&loc=de&age=365&width=640&l=de&dc=EUR
> 
> ...


 

Das kannst dir in die Haare schmieren, das sind keine offiziellen (apple) Preise.

Ich kann auch ein Galaxy S2 in meinem Online-Shop für 3.000€ einstellen und dann hier rumposaunen das Galaxy S2 kostet 3.000€, das ist ja viel zu viel 

Das iPhone hat offiziell nie 1.000€ gekostet, wer das immer noch nicht geblickt hat, der hat ein ernstes Problem.


----------



## iceman-joker (15. Juni 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Welche meinst du, das mit dem günstigen iPhone oder die stagnierenden Marktanteile im Smartphonebereich?
> 
> @iceman
> Abseits jeden Tests urteilst du und irgendwie auffällig immer in die eine Richtung, komme was wolle.... Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt!
> ...


 
.........wie du siehst,mein lieber,hast du hier mehrere leute,die ein galaxy s haben,bzw hatten,und was sie darüber sagen.das es crap ist.genau das,was ich hier immer gesagt habeschau dir mal die posts auf seite 2,3,4 an.wer einmal apple hat,was smartphones und tablets angeht,weiss warum nichts anderes mehr ins haus kommt.


----------



## ThorMaer (15. Juni 2011)

iceman-joker schrieb:


> .........wie du siehst,mein lieber,hast du hier mehrere leute,die ein galaxy s haben,bzw hatten,und was sie darüber sagen.das es crap ist.genau das,was ich hier immer gesagt habeschau dir mal die posts auf seite 2,3,4 an.wer einmal apple hat,was smartphones und tablets angeht,weiss warum nichts anderes mehr ins haus kommt.


 



Gibt halt solche ewig schlaue die der festen Überzeugung sind apple sei "Müll" obwohl a) Tests regelmäßig das Gegenteil beweisen und b) sie selbst aus fester Überzeugung zu Punkt a) selbige noch garnicht richtig ausprobiert haben.


----------



## Xion4 (15. Juni 2011)

ThorMaer schrieb:


> Das kannst dir in die Haare schmieren, das sind keine offiziellen (apple) Preise.
> 
> Ich kann auch ein Galaxy S2 in meinem Online-Shop für 3.000€ einstellen und dann hier rumposaunen das Galaxy S2 kostet 3.000€, das ist ja viel zu viel
> 
> Das iPhone hat offiziell nie 1.000€ gekostet, wer das immer noch nicht geblickt hat, der hat ein ernstes Problem.


 
Muss ich dir Definition von Strassenpreisen auch noch raussuchen oder bist du einfach nicht im Stande 5 Wörter am Stück zu lesen? Nochmals: ich habe in *keinster* Weise dein dir heiliges iPhone angegriffen, wobei du vermutlich wieder nur iPhone und angegegriffen lesen wirst und gleich an die Decke gehst. Vielleicht solltest du dich auch zum Thema Preisentstehung informieren, habe ich doch auch geschrieben, der Preis wird durch Angebot und Nachfrage gesteuert, es gab wenige iPhones, somit haben die Verkäufer die Preise nach oben geschraubt, das es dann immer noch Leute gab, die es gekauft haben. Ich weiß, das ist der Beweis, ein iPhone ist es wert. Eine solche Situation gibt’s bei anderen Smartphones nicht, natürlich auch weil die Nachfrage nicht so hoch ist, man aber seitens des Herstellers auch mehr Geräte in den Markt stellt.




iceman-joker schrieb:


> .........wie du siehst,mein lieber,hast du hier mehrere leute,die ein galaxy s haben,bzw hatten,und was sie darüber sagen.das es crap ist.genau das,was ich hier immer gesagt habeschau dir mal die posts auf seite 2,3,4 an.wer einmal apple hat,was smartphones und tablets angeht,weiss warum nichts anderes mehr ins haus kommt.


 
Stimmt, Million Galaxy S und Galaxy S2 Käufer sind unzufrieden, keiner ist zufrieden, und wir Android Nutzer haben auch alle keine Ahnung.




ThorMaer schrieb:


> Gibt halt solche ewig schlaue die der festen Überzeugung sind apple sei "Müll" obwohl a) Tests regelmäßig das Gegenteil beweisen und b) sie selbst aus fester Überzeugung zu Punkt a) selbige noch garnicht richtig ausprobiert haben.


 
Nochmals: Niemand hat hier gesagt Apple sei Müll, ADS??? Anbei, die Tests auf die du dich beziehst haben alles z.B. das Galaxy S vorm iPhone gesehen, also wäre ich mit solchen Zitaten vorsichtig.  Nein ich spreche nicht aus fester Überzeugung, sondern ich kaufe eben auch unter Einfluss von Tests. Ich mein im Ernst, ich sag jetzt zum 5. Mal, das iPhone ist kein schlechtes Smartphone, habe ihm sogar schon gehuldigt eben weil es die Smartphones und eben diese Entwicklung in Gang gebracht hat. Und gerade Leute wie Ihr beide solltet doch froh sein, würd es keine Konkurrenz geben, würdet ihr leider nur alle 2 Jahre ein neues Gerät kaufen können, da Apple sich mit der Entwicklung Zeit lassen könnte

Ich finde es bemerkenswert zu sehen, wie unterschiedlich sich die Erfahrung der User in Ihren Beiträgen niederschreibt, jeder der Jungs hier im Forum der etwas länger dabei ist, schreibt sachlich, argumentiert sauber, ihr macht das genaue Gegenteil und schadet damit mehr dem Ruf des iPhones Besitzers als das ihr für Ihn arbeitet. Anbei, auch ich hab Apple Produkte im Haus, und die die ich habe, mit denen bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Aber okay, ihr habt mich überzeugt, eure schlagkräftigen Argumente, eure Fakten, eure Ausdrucksweise überzeugen mich, ich werde nur noch Apple Produkte kaufen. Nie wieder einen PC, nie wieder Android und ähnliches J


----------



## DaStash (15. Juni 2011)

iceman-joker schrieb:


> .........wie du siehst,mein lieber,hast du hier mehrere leute,die ein galaxy s haben,bzw hatten,und was sie darüber sagen.das es crap ist.genau das,was ich hier immer gesagt habeschau dir mal die posts auf seite 2,3,4 an.wer einmal apple hat,was smartphones und tablets angeht,weiss warum nichts anderes mehr ins haus kommt.


Ah ja, weil hier zwei drei Leute das behaupten muss es natürlich stimmen. Gegenteilige, objektive Testverfahren in dem sowohl das sgs1 und das sgs2 besser als da iPhone4 abgeschnitten haben sind da natürlich vernachlässigbar oder die zahlreichen positiven Bewertungen auf einschlägigen Rezensionsseiten sind auch nicht nennenswert. Was zählt ist sind natürlich nur die Aussagen von zwei, drei Leuten hier im Forum..... logisch. 
Da hätte ich natürlich auch selber drauf kommen können. Bitte verzeihe das ich da nicht deiner komplexen Logik folgen konnte...^^

p.s.: Was ist dann nach gleicher Logik eigentlich mit den 2, 3, 4 anderen Foristen die das Gegenteil behaupten, warum sind die nicht ausschlaggebend für deine Beurteilung?
Aber wie ich schon feststellte, komme was wolle.... 



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Gibt halt solche ewig schlaue die der festen Überzeugung sind apple sei "Müll" obwohl a) Tests regelmäßig das Gegenteil beweisen und b) sie selbst aus fester Überzeugung zu Punkt a) selbige noch garnicht richtig ausprobiert haben.


Da ich mich ja aus dem Kontext heraus angesprochen fühlen muss bitte ich Dich mir aufzuzeigen wo ich das was du unterstellst behauptet habe, vielen Dank im Voraus! 



riedochs schrieb:


> Xion4: Vergiss es, der kapiert es nicht. Beim Thema Nachfrage und Angebot war er nicht da als das in der Schule behandelt wurde.


 

MfG


----------



## dj*viper (15. Juni 2011)

mein gott, immer diese unnötigen diskussionen übers iphone. ICH KANNS NICHT MEHR HÖREN 

leute lasst den sch*** doch mal.

manche mögen apple, und manche hassen es. lass doch jeden das tun, was er für richtig hält und gut ist. 

das finde ich hier sowas von affig....unterste schublade sowas, und das nennt sich ein forum, pffff....

sry aber das ist meine meinung.


----------



## Ezio (15. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Sry, aber wenn du dir mal die HW der Macs ansiehst dann merkst du was für eine Abzocke die Macs sind.
> Genau dasselbe wenn man mehr Speicher beim iPad möchte etc.
> mfg


 
Bei der Hardware die du so kaufst würde ich mir das genau überlegen, denn die ist nach einem Jahr wertlos. Ich bereue schon, dass ich nicht früher auf Mac umgestiegen bin.
Ein Mac ist mehr als nur Hardware, ein komplett neues Computererlebnis. Diese kompromisslose Qualität (bei Hard- und Software) findest du bei keinem anderen Hersteller.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Juni 2011)

War mir garnicht klar das ein Mac kompromisslose Qualität in der HW bietet. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## DaStash (15. Juni 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> War mir garnicht klar das ein Mac kompromisslose Qualität in der HW bietet. Wieder was gelernt.


Kompromisslos zweitklassik. 

MfG


----------



## riedochs (15. Juni 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Bei der Hardware die du so kaufst würde ich mir das genau überlegen, denn die ist nach einem Jahr wertlos. Ich bereue schon, dass ich nicht früher auf Mac umgestiegen bin.
> Ein Mac ist mehr als nur Hardware, ein komplett neues Computererlebnis. Diese kompromisslose Qualität (bei Hard- und Software) findest du bei keinem anderen Hersteller.



MacOS ist inzwischen unsicherer als Windows.   Soviel zur Qualität der Software. Ansonsten gebe ich dir Recht. Apple liefert ein sehr gutes Gesamtpaket ab und wer sich nicht mit Computer beschäftigen will hat mit dem Mac durchaus das bessere Produkt. Einem Mac Mini wäre ich ja auch noch zugeneigt, aber irgendwie konnte mich das Teil in Sachen Ausstattung nicht ganz überzeugen. MacOS bräuchte ich nicht, Linux ist mir das lieber.


----------



## DaStash (15. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> MacOS ist inzwischen unsicherer als Windows.   Soviel zur Qualität der Software. Ansonsten gebe ich dir Recht. Apple liefert ein sehr gutes Gesamtpaket ab und wer sich nicht mit Computer beschäftigen will hat mit dem Mac durchaus das bessere Produkt. Einem Mac Mini wäre ich ja auch noch zugeneigt, aber irgendwie konnte mich das Teil in Sachen Ausstattung nicht ganz überzeugen. MacOS bräuchte ich nicht, Linux ist mir das lieber.


 Ja, dass kann ich auch so unterschreiben nur empfinde ich den Preis einfach nicht als gerechtfertigt für die Leistung die man bekommt. Mag ja sein das anderen Design über Leistung in der Wertigkeit setzen aber für mich ist es immer noch entscheidend welche Leistung ich für wieviel Geld bekomme. Da kann Apple einfach nicht mithalten. Auch die Minis sind unattraktiv, insbesondere der Neue welcher durch höhere Kosten als der Alte auffällt. Da gibt es jetzt wo der Liano draußen ist genug Alternativen in ähnlicher gleicher Größe mit entweder mehr Leistung oder geringerem Preis. Selbst Notebooks wären da für mich attraktiver, auch als dezenter Desktop-Ersatz. 
Des Weiteren ist seit Windows 7 eigentlich das OS sehr nutzerfreundlich geworden und man muss nicht erst einen EDV Kurs belegen um damit umgehen zu können. Unterm Strich, bis auf das Design, schneiden die Appleprodukte einfach schlechter ab. Daran könnte das Unternehmen natürlich etwas ändern und die Preise reduzieren aber das wollen sie ja nicht und die zahlreichen Käufer die bereit sind für weniger mehr auszugeben bestätigen die Entscheidung. Ich kritisiere das und kann es nicht wirklich nachvollziehen aber akzeptiere das es User gibt die ihre Prioritäten eben anders setzen, siehe Design als primäres Kaufargument.
@unsicherer
MacOS ist schon seit geraumer dafür bekannt einfacher gehackt werden zu können als Windows. Das ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür wie Apple von ihrem einstigen Underdogimage heute noch profitiert und das obwohl es sachlich/ inhaltich nicht der Realität entspricht. 

MfG


----------



## Ezio (15. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> MacOS ist inzwischen unsicherer als Windows.   Soviel zur Qualität der Software. Ansonsten gebe ich dir Recht. Apple liefert ein sehr gutes Gesamtpaket ab und wer sich nicht mit Computer beschäftigen will hat mit dem Mac durchaus das bessere Produkt. Einem Mac Mini wäre ich ja auch noch zugeneigt, aber irgendwie konnte mich das Teil in Sachen Ausstattung nicht ganz überzeugen. MacOS bräuchte ich nicht, Linux ist mir das lieber.


 
Man braucht immer noch bei Windows einen Virenscanner und am Mac nicht. Der bremst die Hardware zusätzlich aus, Dateivorgänge dauern länger etc. die Registry wird zugemüllt, zig Programme im Autostart, Treiberprobleme... alles Qualen die ein Mac User nicht kennt. Es funktioniert einfach. Viele Leute die wirklich Ahnung von Computern haben (Programmierer, Netzwerkadmins...) benutzen einen Mac.


----------



## Xion4 (15. Juni 2011)

Macs haben ein Riesen Vorteil, der teuer erkauft wird. Das OS ist perfekt auf die Hardware abgestimmt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Juni 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Man braucht immer noch bei Windows einen Virenscanner und am Mac nicht. Der bremst die Hardware zusätzlich aus, Dateivorgänge dauern länger etc. die Registry wird zugemüllt, zig Programme im Autostart, Treiberprobleme... alles Qualen die ein Mac User nicht kennt. Es funktioniert einfach. Viele Leute die wirklich Ahnung von Computern haben (Programmierer, Netzwerkadmins...) benutzen einen Mac.


 
1. Man braucht keinen Virenscanner
2. Mein Scanner (Microsoft Security) verlangsamt gar nichts.
3. Bei Windows Treiberprobleme?!


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Man braucht immer noch bei Windows einen Virenscanner und am Mac nicht. Der bremst die Hardware zusätzlich aus, Dateivorgänge dauern länger etc. die Registry wird zugemüllt, zig Programme im Autostart, Treiberprobleme... alles Qualen die ein Mac User nicht kennt. Es funktioniert einfach. Viele Leute die wirklich Ahnung von Computern haben (Programmierer, Netzwerkadmins...) benutzen einen Mac.


 Ja anstatt was verlangsamen zu lassen kauft man am besten gleich was langsames 
Wie kann man nur so ein Mac Fan sei?
Ich als Gamer hab auch mit Mac dann der Vorteil der großen Kompatibilität zu Spielen und der, wie du wahrscheinlich sagst, super Mäusen und Keyboards von Apple...
BTT: Naja ein Speedupgrade ist beim iPhoje derweilen relativ unnötig, Apple will nur mehr Geld


----------



## Ezio (15. Juni 2011)

Ich bin aso ein Fanboy wenn ich mir das Gerät kaufe mit dem ich am besten arbeiten kann?
Die dickste Hardware bringt mir überhaupt nichts, mein MBP ist im Alltag schneller als mein Gamer PC (siehe sig).




FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> 1. Man braucht keinen Virenscanner
> 2. Mein Scanner (Microsoft Security) verlangsamt gar nichts.
> 3. Bei Windows Treiberprobleme?!


 
1. dann wirf deinen gleich von der Platte...
2. das merkt man erst im direkten Vergleich, Dateivorgänge dauern oft mehr als doppelt so lange.
3. beim Mac musst du erst gar keine Treiber installiern. OS drauf und fertig


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Ich bin aso ein Fanboy wenn ich mir das Gerät kaufe mit dem ich am besten arbeiten kann?
> Die dickste Hardware bringt mir überhaupt nichts, mein MBP ist im Alltag schneller als mein Gamer PC


 Nein, aber so wie du ihn verteidigst und uns weiss machen willst, dass Apple immer besser sei...
Ausserdem weiss ich nicht was an deinem PC falsch ist wenn dieser langsamer zu Arbeiten ist.
BTT: Glaubt ihr die brauchen wieder 1 Jahr bis es das iPhone in Weiss gibt?


----------



## Ezio (15. Juni 2011)

Ich sag nur ein Mac ist für MICH besser geeignet, Hardcore Gamer sollten schon bei ihren PCs bleiben, die fressen mit den üblichen Aufrüstungen aber wesentlich mehr Geld.
Mit meinem PC ist gar nichts falsch, es liegt einfach an der Software und der nicht vorhandenen Software mit der ich arbeite (nur für Mac).


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Juni 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Ich bin aso ein Fanboy wenn ich mir das Gerät kaufe mit dem ich am besten arbeiten kann?
> Die dickste Hardware bringt mir überhaupt nichts, mein MBP ist im Alltag schneller als mein Gamer PC (siehe sig).
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte über Jahre keinen Scanner (und nie Viren etc.), habe den von Microsoft nur weil er kostenlos ist und nur dann was tut wenn man Scannt, von daher verlangsamt er gar nichts.
Bei Windows 7 muss man sich auch nur mit dem Inet verbinden, den Rest macht Windows Update..


----------



## riedochs (15. Juni 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Man braucht immer noch bei Windows einen Virenscanner und am Mac nicht. Der bremst die Hardware zusätzlich aus, Dateivorgänge dauern länger etc. die Registry wird zugemüllt, zig Programme im Autostart, Treiberprobleme... alles Qualen die ein Mac User nicht kennt. Es funktioniert einfach. Viele Leute die wirklich Ahnung von Computern haben (Programmierer, Netzwerkadmins...) benutzen einen Mac.



Man braucht derzeit bei MacOS keinen Virenscanner weil es sich nicht lohnt dafür einen Schädlich zu programmieren. Die Verbreitung ist zu gering. Apple schließt teilweise 10 Jahre Sicherheitslücken bis heute nicht. Safari ist löchriger als FireFox, IE und Chrome zusammen. Was MacOS schützt ist schlicht und ergreifend der niedrige Marktanteil.

Treiberprobleme: Habe ich seit Vista keine mehr. Zugemüllter Autostart? MSconfig und schwups ist der leer. Bei MacOS gäbe es auch Treiberprobleme wenn man in die Macs jede beliebige Hardware einbauen könnte, kann man nur nicht weil Steve das nicht will oder weil die Hersteller erst keine MacOS Treiber zur Verfügung stellen. Hör auf alles auf dem ein Apfel ist schön zureden, das ist es nicht.


----------



## Ezio (15. Juni 2011)

> Bei Windows 7 muss man sich auch nur mit dem Inet verbinden, den Rest macht Windows Update..


Weiß ja nicht wie es dir geht aber bei meinem PC findet Windows Update nur den Grafiktreiber und der ist dazu noch veraltet.


> Man braucht derzeit bei MacOS keinen Virenscanner weil es sich nicht lohnt dafür einen Schädlich zu programmieren. Die Verbreitung ist zu gering. Apple schließt teilweise 10 Jahre Sicherheitslücken bis heute nicht. Safari ist löchriger als FireFox, IE und Chrome zusammen. Was MacOS schützt ist schlicht und ergreifend der niedrige Marktanteil.


wenn... weil... es geht um Fakten und nicht Vermutungen.

Momentan ist das Risiko auf einen Schädlingsbefall bei OS X viel geringer als bei Windows. Warum, weil blabla völlig egal. Wenn sich das ändert, reden wir weiter.



> Treiberprobleme: Habe ich seit Vista keine mehr. Zugemüllter Autostart? MSconfig und schwups ist der leer. Bei MacOS gäbe es auch Treiberprobleme wenn man in die Macs jede beliebige Hardware einbauen könnte, kann man nur nicht weil Steve das nicht will oder weil die Hersteller erst keine MacOS Treiber zur Verfügung stellen. Hör auf alles auf dem ein Apfel ist schön zureden, das ist es nicht.


WENN es so wäre, wäre der Mac kein Mac.


----------



## DaStash (15. Juni 2011)

*@Ezio*
So viel zum Thema Sicherheit:
Klatsche für Apple: Das renommierte Computermagazin c’t warnt eindringlich vor Sicherheitsmängeln bei Mac OS. Der Erzfeind erhält hingegen viel Lob.

MfG


----------



## riedochs (15. Juni 2011)

DaStash: Vergiss es, Ezio ist verbohrt mit seinem Apfel, da könnte mehrfach am Tag der Mac abstürzen, solange Steve sagt das ist ok würde er das auch noch als Feature verkaufen wollen. Fällt für mich unter den typischen Apple Fanboy: Egal wie schlecht es ist, es ist immer alles super toll solange Steve das sagt und man redet sich das auch noch ein damit es es auch ja glaubt und als Feature (Apple hat je scheinbar keine Bugs) sich schön redet.


----------



## Ezio (15. Juni 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> *@Ezio*
> So viel zum Thema Sicherheit:
> Klatsche für Apple: Das renommierte Computermagazin c’t warnt eindringlich vor Sicherheitsmängeln bei Mac OS. Der Erzfeind erhält hingegen viel Lob.
> 
> MfG


 
Dann ist es eben theoretisch unsicher, wen interessiert das? In der Praxis sieht es anders aus. Kennst du einen Mac User, der je einen Virus hatte? Safari benutzen auch nur die wenigsten.



> DaStash: Vergiss es, Ezio ist verbohrt mit seinem Apfel, da könnte mehrfach am Tag der Mac abstürzen, solange Steve sagt das ist ok würde er das auch noch als Feature verkaufen wollen. Fällt für mich unter den typischen Apple Fanboy: Egal wie schlecht es ist, es ist immer alles super toll solange Steve das sagt und man redet sich das auch noch ein damit es es auch ja glaubt und als Feature (Apple hat je scheinbar keine Bugs) sich schön redet.


Unterstellungen brauch wir nicht, bin gerne für eine Diskussion bereit, wenn du begründete Argumente bringst.


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

@Ezio Also mein Windows findet auch meinen Monitor, meinen Ethernet, meinen Chipsatz und meinen Soudtreiber..
Aber das ist hier allea OT, also bitte BTT


----------

